# Good Sex Life Thread!



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

My heart goes out to all the wives and husbands on TAM, who have bad sex lives. It is awful not to be able to enjoy lovemaking with your spouse, for whatever reason.

I wanted to start a HAPPY sex life thread, so that those of us who enjoy our partners could share the positive energy.

My husband and I have been together almost four years. We married in October 2010. Our sex life has always been deliciously satisfying. We enjoy different positions, oral sex, lingerie and frequent affection outside of the bedroom. :smthumbup:

I have experienced certain bedroom activities only with my husband. He *never *pressured me, like a horrible ex did. I simply felt comfortable with hubby. Being sexually abused as a child made a certain act unbearable for me in the past. Mr.G was able to help me to enjoy it now, with gentleness and patience. Every time I think of that, my heart swells.

Cynics love to tell me that it's only because we are newlyweds. We were like this for the whole time we have been together, including while we cohabited during our 2 year engagement. We simply make sex a huge priority. It helps that we have a lot in common that way. If our sex life was not good, I would not have married him.

C'mon, I'm sure not ALL the marriages on TAM are sexless and boring.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Together almost 18 years, married 16. We make sex a HUGE priority but it takes no effort. Good, giving, game, baby! 

When we could not for the 10 weeks of my post surgical recovery, it was hard. It is one really good way to connect. And for me the bjs don't do it!

Don't by the newlywed crap. 16 years is not newlywed, and we are right there with ya!


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

The woman I'm currently dating (for about 5 months now) we have a wonderful sex life as well. She is open to try new kinky things, as am I. We do and try things that even back when I was married and in my swinging days that I didn't even do.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

10 Years with my gf and still going strong. She is getting more and more open with me which is great. Doing more stuff, willing to experiment, having sex often. She is an amazing woman and I'm lucky to have her.


----------



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

What's the difference between a new dog and a new spouse?
After 6 months, the dog is still pleased to see you 

Which is why every day should be date day.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my husband and i have a fun sex life. for us it has changed since our early years. we are now more open and loving about sex.

we still talk the same way and have fun. we are always hangin out together, and we text all the time.

for us just doing the same things keeps us shareing.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband and I have been together for about 8 years. 

Marriage life has been sweet (at the beginning, took about two years of communicating and understanding), sex life has been fulfilling. 

Sometimes people here tell me that I live in my fantasy world, they don't believe what I have, they say that I am making up my story, I wish more people can make up this kind of stories. If they know how sacrificing I am, it shouldn't be a surprise for them. 

In one way, we should consider ourselves lucky for being with the right person, but by our hard working and giving attitude we make our spouses feel loved in our relationships, we love, they love back, then we love more, we are on a good circle. 

People doubt that good thing will last forever because they have seen a lot of bad examples, they become pessimistic, especially if they don't have what you have, they have ill wishes for you, it is disheartening for me to know, but this is a real world. On forums, I am very open; in my real world, I actually don't say much, it is one way protecting myself.

Let's keep on doing the right thing, let's set up a goal, short term, mid term, long term, the goal is to achieve a long lasting happy marriage. When we are old, and we are still holding hands with our loving spouses and looking at each other passionately, we are lucky people in the world!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

When we first got married of course for years the sex was great. Then we hit a rough patch, resentments built up, (which is really a sex killer) then after we worked through lots of things, we seemed to get back on track. Now we have rediscovered each other in many ways including sexually, and its much better!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I have a great sex life (with myself), but hey, it's great!! LOL


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Married 14 years (together 16) and always had a great sex life. No complaints whatsoever. It has always been the most fulfilling aspect of our relationship. I still look at him to this day and think...I really, really want to jump your bones. :smthumbup:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I have a great sex life (with myself), but hey, it's great!! LOL


:smthumbup:

Its safe sex with someone you love, right?!?!?!


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Mrs. G,
I love your picture. This is a great thread. Somehow my W of 20 years got confused and forgot we are actually married. She still acts like my girlfriend. And she is still totally HOT.





Mrs.G said:


> My heart goes out to all the wives and husbands on TAM, who have bad sex lives. It is awful not to be able to enjoy lovemaking with your spouse, for whatever reason.
> 
> I wanted to start a HAPPY sex life thread, so that those of us who enjoy our partners could share the positive energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs.G said:


> I wanted to start a HAPPY sex life thread, so that those of us who enjoy our partners could share the positive energy.


Me & my dear husband has been married for 21+ years. We dated for 8 yrs before that.

Our sex life is happening, anticipating, and I am very passionate about it and him. He is in high heaven now that I want him all the time. This part of our life is hotter NOW than it has ever been, or maybe not accually. Since we had alot less sex in the past, when we finally got to it -the tension was so grand-like a stretched rubber band , we were lucky to last 3 minutes or less -once the forplay did it's wonders & the pumping began. 

But now we are always jumping each other! We live to purposely arouse and pleasure. Flirtatiously teasing throughout our days, never missing an opportunity to smile or laugh over anything we hear or say that could be even remotely Naughty -reminding us of what we long for later that night or early morning. Even the word "Wood" may get a wink ! 

Love getting away alone -shut the kids inside, outside, whatever we need to do to get away. Since we have ALOT more sex, it lasts alot longer, we've experimented with new postions, changing postions, oral is a treat with each & every encounter. I have finally let loose of ALL of my pent up inhibitions and look out ! He used to call me a Nun, now I am "the Nympho".

We still hold hands when we are out, kiss each & every morning, night, inbetween, we think of each other when we hear love songs anywhere & everywhere, he reaches to hold me in the middle of the night, ongoing affection, it is bliss to crave your Lover. 

We simply could not ask for more. 

“Sex is more than an act of pleasure, its' the ability to be able to feel so close to a person, so connected, so comfortable that it's almost breathtaking to the point you feel you can’t take it. And at this moment you're a part of them.”


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

All you people suck. (kidding). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

My husband and I have been together for about 3 and a half years and we have a great sex life. we went through a rough patch because of some depression issues i was having (caused by meds i was on at the time), but we got through it and our sex life came out stronger than ever before. it helps that i'm a stay at home wife and that we are both young (he's 25 and i'm 24), physically fit, have very high sex drives, and no kids. we average about once a day and neither of us would want it any less. we want to have kids sometime soon though, so i don't know how that will affect things.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

im not bitter, im happy that there are people who have figured this out, i wish you all continued happiness


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, to the guys/gals in sexless marriages and to the ones on Cloud 9, I have reached "Cloud 5" after divorce.

I am with a woman where we are very sexually compatible. I can't say it's exactly Cloud 9 like a lot of you, as we can't get together a lot because of kids/co-parenting/etc. . .but I'll take 2x/week.

Happy Valentines Day to me - I have a love life/sex life again.


----------



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

MissLayla1986 said:


> My husband and I have been together for about 3 and a half years and we have a great sex life. we went through a rough patch because of some depression issues i was having (caused by meds i was on at the time), but we got through it and our sex life came out stronger than ever before. it helps that i'm a stay at home wife and that we are both young (he's 25 and i'm 24), physically fit, have very high sex drives, and no kids. we average about once a day and neither of us would want it any less. we want to have kids sometime soon though, so i don't know how that will affect things.


Ah, kids. The worlds greatest and most effective contraceptive.

Glad to hear you have a good sex life !! Enjoy yourselves and each other


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

After 15 years of marriage I still feel my heart warm when I hear H truck coming up the driveway. Before he gets home still to this day will check self in mirror to be sure I look nice. We still have passion for each other.

I find my spouse extremely attractive. He still has that killer bod. He knows how to heat me up. He is the only guy that I have ever felt secure with.

I not only love him, but I like him. He is a good man. He is one of the coolest people that I know. I am blessed to have him share my life.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

4sure said:


> After 15 years of marriage I still feel my heart warm when I hear H truck coming up the driveway. Before he gets home still to this day will check self in mirror to be sure I look nice. We still have passion for each other.
> 
> I find my spouse extremely attractive. He still has that killer bod. He knows how to heat me up. He is the only guy that I have ever felt secure with.
> 
> I not only love him, but I like him. He is a good man. He is one of the coolest people that I know. I am blessed to have him share my life.


My husband used to be jealous of a neck massager I used as a vibrator. Today, he used it on me! *smile* Good times!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

